
I quit my Software job and drove my Jeep from AK to Argentina, 2 years and 40k miles - grecy
http://imgur.com/a/YYmsk
======
grecy
Lots of people have asked about my trips, and I've posted a bit about them
before.

I'm happy to answer any and all questions the HN crowd has for me - logistics,
money, etc.

Also, I'm now driving around Africa. Ask me anything you want about that too.

I’m filming a YouTube series as I go
[http://youtube.com/c/theroadchoseme](http://youtube.com/c/theroadchoseme)

You can follow my adventure in real time across social media at:

Facebook:
[https://facebook.com/theroadchoseme](https://facebook.com/theroadchoseme)
Instagram:
[https://www.instagram.com/theroadchoseme](https://www.instagram.com/theroadchoseme)
Twitter: [https://twitter.com/dangrec](https://twitter.com/dangrec)

And my website: [http://theroadchoseme.com](http://theroadchoseme.com)

------
jeffmould
Amazing. I have a friend who is preparing to embark on this same journey. They
are doing an art project around the trip.

[https://www.facebook.com/pahwse/](https://www.facebook.com/pahwse/)

[http://coastalpoint.com/content/delawareans-driving-art-
proj...](http://coastalpoint.com/content/delawareans-driving-art-project-
south-america_09_02_2016-0)

~~~
grecy
Tell them to reach out if they need anything at all. They should also join the
Facebook group
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/panamtravelers/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/panamtravelers/)
which is full of people that have done, or are doing the trip.

~~~
jeffmould
Thanks! I will forward them the information. It sounds like an incredible
trip.

